
Blippy Issues, Resolutions, Plan - icey
http://blog.blippy.com/2010/04/26/blippy-issues-resolutions-plan/
======
dbrown26
It seems like these are ALL items (and very basic ones) that should have been
in place before a site dealing with financial details is launched.

~~~
prodigal_erik
This. If you're polling a bank for credit transactions, everything you get is
radioactive until proven otherwise. _Best case_ when you find a big string of
digits is that they're meaningless, and that's not a good reason to store
them.

------
Sindisil
Looks like they paid some attention to what they did wrong in their previous
updates.

One hopes that represents real education, not just real PR.

------
benofsky
They seem to have got it right this time, would have been better for them if
they had gotten it right the first time. I feel very sorry for them, it was a
somewhat minor slip (albeit, a complete pain for the users involved), but
could potentially ruin them.

------
billclerico
can we just let this go already? anytime you are sharing data that has NEVER
been shared before, there will be edge cases that are less than ideal. it was
5 numbers and a perfect storm of circumstances that resulted in it being
released. I applaud Blippy's aggressive response and how they took
responsibility but it could have happened to anyone. I chalk this very small
slip up to a consequence of innovation, and not negligence or incompetence.

------
icey
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1288910>

